
Bliss lets you book flights instantly and pay for them over time - kaushikk
https://www.bliss.flights/?mwr=5313-21a1a785
======
quuquuquu
Hmm, interesting. Nice looking site too.

Why stop at just flights? I can buy lots of things on my credit card and then
pay them off over time.

How do you judge the ability of someone to pay you back?

Are flights chosen because they attract a certain type of customer (usually
millenials, who are more creditworthy than others?)

Good luck!

~~~
jack7kim
Hey, one of the cofounders here. You're exactly right - we're focusing on
younger people who don't necessarily own credit cards but still need to
travel. Rather than making a generic micro-loan platform, we want to target
one very specific vertical and make the experience really smooth.

~~~
quuquuquu
Cool, I really appreciate the quick and open feedback.

I sincerely wish you guys the best of luck with executing against a cool idea
:)

~~~
jack7kim
Thanks!

------
nikkwong
Wow—didn't expect to land here, thanks for the share kaushikk. Other co-
founder here, happy to answer questions :-)

~~~
sureshsjv
Your Design language and concept is hot. Eagerly waiting for access to use the
system. Many Congratulations to the team.

~~~
nikkwong
Thanks so much! I worked ultra hard on the design so it's incredible to hear
that! Please stay in touch :-)

